# Old tunnel WMA and Justin Hurst WMA



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

I havnt posted many pictures lately. I am still working on getting better shots, they seem to be getting better. We went to the Old tunnel WMA in July and watched the bats come out of the cave. Hard to get a picture of thousands of fast moving critters. The Picture of the Hogs was taken at the Justin Hurst WMA before a hog hunt last Febuary. i think all i did was crop this one a bit to eliminate a lot of grass and sky. 
Mike


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Like that second shot of the bats. Kind of difficult to get a well focus shot on so many moving targets.


----------

